# THE 2024 CHEVY EQUINOX EV IS PRICED TO BE EVERYONE’S FIRST ELECTRIC VEHICLE



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

General Motors wants to be the biggest seller of electric vehicles in the world, and the new 2024 Chevrolet Equinox EV is intended to play a major role in that effort. Built on GM’s Ultium platform, the midsize SUV will get up to 300 miles of range and will start at “around $30,000” — an affordable price point that’s intended to drive broader EV adoption.


Continue reading at The Verge


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

a- 2024 means 25 or 26 MAYBE
b- starts at $30K means delivered in the mid 40's at best
c-who knows what up to 300 miles means, it sure as heck doesn't mean 340.

Count me unimpressed.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

FRC said:


> a- 2024 means 25 or 26 MAYBE
> b- starts at $30K means delivered in the mid 40's at best
> c-who knows what up to 300 miles means, it sure as heck doesn't mean 340.
> 
> Count me unimpressed.


In the article GM mentions that the price is more than just aspirational. Also there will be several trims with varying starting price. If the Bolt 2023 price is any indication, $30k seems realistic.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Let's revisit in 2025 or so.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I would take a guess that when the 2024 Equinox is new, you won't be able to buy one for less than $45,000 plus a dealer markup of another $3,000-$5,000. Which means EV's starting at $50k will still be a thing.




bwilson4web said:


> A great inspirational announcement but I need something sooner:


Bad news there, just about any EV you can buy now (and most gas vehicles too) will be killed by a trailer that size and weight aside from the F150 Lightning or a Rivian. Even a dual-motor Model X, Y, or Mustang Mach-E, and yes a Hummer EV too, will kill its tires and suspension to keep something that heavy moving. You need something made for serious towing, not an overgrown suburban fake off-roader.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

God I wish I can put my entire life savings into a bet that it's NOT going to happen!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

shareef777 said:


> God I wish I can put my entire life savings into a bet that it's NOT going to happen!


What do you mean by "it"?
You don't think that Chevy will be selling an Equinox EV?
That it won't start selling in 2023?
That it won't start at $30k?
All three? Something else?


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

garsh said:


> What do you mean by "it"?
> You don't think that Chevy will be selling an Equinox EV?
> That it won't start selling in 2023?
> That it won't start at $30k?
> All three? Something else?


All three, a $30k Equinox EV coming out next year.

A Leaf S starts at almost $30k!


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

Folks keep in mind for Tesla owners that purchased other EVs, many report that Teslas 300+ mile range, that drops to 225 or less miles at highway speed, problem doesnt exist with other manufacturers. 

Audi and others meet their 250 or 275 mile range at highway speeds surpassing Tesla in real world highway use. 

So before dismissing GMs claims, consider what we all experienced and how nice it would be to have accurate ratings at 75mph


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

NR4P said:


> So before dismissing GMs claims, consider what we all experienced and how nice it would be to have accurate ratings at 75mph


I'm sure GM's EV range estimates are more accurate than Tesla's - the issue is whether they will meet their advertised price (no one ever does) and actually deliver cars, unlike Hyundai/Kia that has basically vaporware unless you live in California.

But yes, Tesla tends to lean heavily on range marketing, while most other brands stick to the highly conservative EPA estimates.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

JasonF said:


> I'm sure GM's EV range estimates are more accurate than Tesla's - the issue is whether they will meet their advertised price (no one ever does) and actually deliver cars, unlike Hyundai/Kia that has basically vaporware unless you live in California.
> 
> But yes, Tesla tends to lean heavily on range marketing, while most other brands stick to the highly conservative EPA estimates.


Kia and Hyundai EVs are here in Florida. Not vaporware. And GM has started delivering Cadillac Lyriq Debut Editions, albeit a few months late. 

Times are changing


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

NR4P said:


> . . . Tesla owners that purchased other EVs, . . .


I can not replicate your claim:

March 26, 2019 to September 9, 2022 ~= 3.5 years
80,448 miles
100% SOC, 240 miles new is now 220 miles, (240-220)/240 ~= *-8.3%*
Huntsville-to-Coffeyville, 720 miles, count of superchargers
2019 - 4 stations
2020 - 7 stations
*+75%* = (7 - 4) / 4

The SuperCharger network expanded faster than my Tesla Model 3 Standard Range Plus battery lost capacity. Have you seen the JD Powers survey of EV charger reliability?
​*Tesla Destination*_ ranks highest among Level 2 charging stations with a score of 680. *Volta*(667) ranks second and *ChargePoint* (639) ranks third._​​_*Tesla Supercharger* ranks highest among DC fast chargers with a score of 739. It is the only DC fast charger brand to rank above industry average._​
If someone wants to switch from a Tesla EV to something else ... GOOD! The backlog of Tesla orders is too long. Getting them out of the Tesla line and their Tesla into a used EV pool makes everyone happy. Besides, I want to buy a new, Austin-built Model Y

Munro is tearing down an Austin Model Y built in May 2022 with the front and rear castings and structural battery pack. We will be keeping our 2019 Model 3 and trading in either a 2014 BMW i3-REx or 2007 Caddy if it doesn't get sold first.

Bob Wilson


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

bwilson4web said:


> I can not replicate your claim:
> 
> March 26, 2019 to September 9, 2022 ~= 3.5 years
> 80,448 miles
> ...


I think you misunderstood. Some folks are doubting other manufacturer claims. Poo-pooing them without owning such vehicles. My point, they beat their specs. Tesla does not. Its about Tesla stating my M3 LR had 310 miles range but when I travel at 80 mph, even 225 miles on a full charge was/is a stretch. Yes I can stop and charge anyplace.

But take an Audi, Porsche or Ford Mach-E. They all beat their range. I heard the same from a Mercedes Owner too.
Examples here:








TESTED: 2022 Audi e-tron GT Beats EPA Range by 35 Miles | Edmunds


Edmunds tested the all-new 2022 Audi e-tron GT to see how far it goes on a full battery charge. Its official EPA-estimated range is 238 miles, but EV range can vary in the real world. Here's how the Audi's slick-looking GT fared in our testing.



www.edmunds.com




or








TESTED: 2021 Ford Mustang Mach-E GT Beats EPA Range Estimate | Edmunds


During Edmunds' real-world EV range testing, the new Ford Mustang Mach-E GT Performance exceeded its 260-mile EPA range estimate, though not by the gap we expected it to. Read on to see how the Mach-E GT performed in our testing.



www.edmunds.com




.

When someone asks me about my Tesla cars and range, I am frank with them. Whatever the spec is, deduct 30% for 80 mph highway driving. Don't ever discount/dismiss competition. Thats the point, yes Tesla has more charging stations, agreed.


----------



## Dundoleo (Mar 29, 2021)

A few things make this vehicle attractive to me vs. my 2021 M3. First, Apple CarPlay. Second, the availability of Homelink for a garage door opener built in. 3rd, tactile buttons for adjusting controls while driving, and lastly, reliable range. I had a Chevy Bolt prior to my M3, but when the lease is up in 2024, it's going back and I'll be getting a different ride. I had a Volt prior to my Bolt, and had a good experience with that. 
My reasoning for moving to the Tesla was esthetics. The Bolt was not a sexy car. It was, however, completely functional.
If Elon could get past his issues with Apple to allow Car Play...that would go a LONG way to keeping me in a Tesla. I loathe the design and functionality of the center console.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

JasonF said:


> I'm sure GM's EV range estimates are more accurate than Tesla's - the issue is whether they will meet their advertised price (no one ever does) and actually deliver cars, unlike Hyundai/Kia that has basically vaporware unless you live in California.
> 
> But yes, Tesla tends to lean heavily on range marketing, while most other brands stick to the highly conservative EPA estimates.


Goes to show how other manufacturers aren’t even TRYING to complete with Tesla. They remain conservative so they can sell more ICE.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

NR4P said:


> But take an Audi, Porsche or Ford Mach-E. They all beat their range.


At 80 mph? No chance!


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Just have to throw into the ring that I often get the EPA rated range in my TESLA MX this time of year. Here is yesterday and today’s stats.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

Bigriver said:


> Just have to throw into the ring that I often get the EPA rated range in my TESLA MX this time of year. Here is yesterday and today’s stats.
> 
> View attachment 44848
> View attachment 44849


Your 4 drives show approx 45mph, not highway speeds. If my AC is off and I stay below 50 mph, range is very good. Its the high speed highway miles that the variance occurs.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

NR4P said:


> Your 4 drives show approx 45mph, not highway speeds. If my AC is off and I stay below 50 mph, range is very good. Its the high speed highway miles that the variance occurs.


The 4 drives on Friday were mostly on a country road going 55 to 60 mph. Throw in the portion on residential at 25 mph, a few stop lights and stop signs, and the average speed comes down. Details show max speed was 67 mph.

The longer trip on Thursday was on highways. Throw in ample construction zones and again the portions before/after the highways, and average speed comes down. Details show max speed of 78 mph. I usually had cruise set at 73 to 74 mph. Also note I was driving directly into the sun with a cloudless sky, especially second half, and had the ac cranking.

These are just real world examples of a Tesla being used in normal conditions, getting (slightly better than) the EPA range. This doesn’t happen every trip, but it is not unusual this time of year.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

NR4P said:


> Kia and Hyundai EVs are here in Florida. Not vaporware. And GM has started delivering Cadillac Lyriq Debut Editions, albeit a few months late.


I've seen a grand total of one here, and the owner of it told me they had it shipped special from California. The Hyundai and Kia dealers in this area won't even order them because they will never be delivered. That sounds pretty close to vaporware to me.

But what it signifies even more is Kia and Hyundai are making very small quantities and plan to make no more, and therefore will allow them only where they're sure to sell them out.


----------



## GoogleSearch (6 mo ago)

I wonder what it's CD (Coefficient of drag) is? Everyone wants a SUV that can drive fast and take on Rocks if needed. Also Snow.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Bigriver said:


> The 4 drives on Friday were mostly on a country road going 55 to 60 mph. Throw in the portion on residential at 25 mph, a few stop lights and stop signs, and the average speed comes down. Details show max speed was 67 mph.
> 
> The longer trip on Thursday was on highways. Throw in ample construction zones and again the portions before/after the highways, and average speed comes down. Details show max speed of 78 mph. I usually had cruise set at 73 to 74 mph. Also note I was driving directly into the sun with a cloudless sky, especially second half, and had the ac cranking.
> 
> These are just real world examples of a Tesla being used in normal conditions, getting (slightly better than) the EPA range. This doesn’t happen every trip, but it is not unusual this time of year.


The 2022 AWD Model X on 22 inch tires has a 100 kwh battery and a Tesla (EPA) published range of 332 miles. To achieve this range the car must have an average of 301 watts per mile. On 20 inch tires the range is higher 348 miles and 287 watts per mile. The Model X 2020 had a published range of 328 miles on 20 inch tires and 304 watts per mile. The trips you've shown are often above 330 watts per mile which is 10% greater or more. This is also my experience with my Model Y. To meet the EPA I have to drive in town.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

francoisp said:


> The 2022 AWD Model X on 22 inch tires has a 100 kwh battery and a Tesla (EPA) published range of 332 miles. To achieve this range the car must have an average of 301 watts per mile. On 20 inch tires the range is higher 348 miles and 287 watts per mile. The Model X 2020 had a published range of 328 miles on 20 inch tires and 304 watts per mile. The trips you've shown are often above 330 watts per mile which is 10% greater or more. This is also my experience with my Model Y. To meet the EPA I have to drive in town.


I'm curious-where did you get those efficiency numbers? I have calculated over time the required wh/m that my individual car requires in order achieve rated miles. I find this information very handy on road trips when I encounter "close call" legs.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

FRC said:


> I'm curious-where did you get those efficiency numbers? I have calculated over time the required wh/m that my individual car requires in order achieve rated miles. I find this information very handy on road trips when I encounter "close call" legs.


What efficiency numbers are you referring to? The estimated numbers are calculated using Tesla's published battery size and estimated range; the actuals were shown on the trips reported by Bigriver.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

According to an article published by Consumer Reports, the Equinox EV will go on sale in fall 2023.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

francoisp said:


> The trips you've shown are often above 330 watts per mile which is 10% greater or more.


Mine is a 100D 2017 model X, originally with 295 miles rated range. The 330 Wh/mile shown in my screen shots is a bit misleading because it is a Teslafi calculated number (and is based on a nominal 100/295). The in car number was lower. I forgot to reset my trip meter with the beginning of the trip so it’s not exact, but the “Today” trip meter shows 308 Wh/mile. That lead to 101% efficiency for the day. My last trip segment got 296 Wh/mile and 106% of the rated miles.

I have to get between approx 310 and 320 Wh/mile displayed in the car to get the rated range.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

September 6, benchmarked my EV a minimum 10 miles, 71 F, 1:30-4:00 AM. Test EV is a 2019 Tesla Model 3 Standard Range Plus with +80,000 miles and Bridgestone ECOPIA tires (no longer available). Battery management system reports -8.3%, 220 miles from the original 240 miles.









The car continues to fully meet our requirements. Best of all, the SuperCharger expansion, +75% exceeds the expected battery capacity loss, -8.3%.

But I am sympathetic to those who do not like their Tesla cars. One should not own a hated vehicle. Sell it or trade it in and get something else, say a Leaf or Bolt. As for scaring off those waiting for a Tesla, they should leave the waiting list so others, like us, can get our next Tesla EV sooner rather than later.

Our next Tesla plans to be an Austin-built, Model Y in Q1 of 2023. It will have castings at each end and a structural 4680 battery pack, and a Tesla installed tow package.

Bob Wilson


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Bigriver said:


> Mine is a 100D 2017 model X, originally with 295 miles rated range. The 330 Wh/mile shown in my screen shots is a bit misleading because it is a Teslafi calculated number (and is based on a nominal 100/295). The in car number was lower. I forgot to reset my trip meter with the beginning of the trip so it’s not exact, but the “Today” trip meter shows 308 Wh/mile. That lead to 101% efficiency for the day. My last trip segment got 296 Wh/mile and 106% of the rated miles.
> 
> I have to get between approx 310 and 320 Wh/mile displayed in the car to get the rated range.


I recently travelled from Cleveland to Asheville and back and my average was 265 watts per mile, above the Tesla's EPA rating of 237 watts per mile for my 2020 mY (75 kwh battery and range of 316 miles). A that includes a little bit of driving in town but not much.

A trip needs to be a loop to account for elevation gain and loss for it to count.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

francoisp said:


> A trip needs to be a loop to account for elevation gain and loss for it to count.


You seem resistant to accepting that a Tesla can get close to the rated range. I have tried to provide a few concrete examples that my model X does indeed often meet or exceed the range during the summer. They are not isolated instances, as my Teslafi efficiency shows as a function of ambient temperature: actual mileage/rated mileage has averaged between 97% and 100% over a range of outside temps from 60 F to 85 F. My model 3 does almost as well: 94% to 97%. I am not a new owner, this is with many years and miles logged over many different roads and conditions.

I haven’t clicked on the recent Edmunds tests linked above, because the first I read of their tests were so flawed with not holding conditions constant between different cars they tested. I then hear antidotes of great range from non-Teslas, but I have antidotes (with data) of my Tesla(s) also having good summer range. My experience is that Tesla’s EPAs are not just pie in the sky.

As to the topic of this thread, I am excited about any more affordable EVs coming to market. I hope they come to fruition, both with low price tags, and with good enough quality/performance to hook the general population on EVs.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

francoisp said:


> According to an article published by Consumer Reports, the Equinox EV will go on sale in fall 2023.


I will only believe that if I see them show up on dealer lots. At least 1 or 2! If they do like most new EV models and make them impossible to obtain outside of California, and even then only by ordering it and paying a huge markup? That's not a new model, that's a placeholder for "someday if we see movement in the EV market we might start making more of these".

Also, as a lot of people said (including me) I think the first models somewhat available will be priced at $45-$50k, and the lower priced ones will not be order-able except by rental car fleets.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I have an ongoing dispute with my sister (an aspiring EV owner and Tesla Hater). She is holding out for the Lexus EV and insists that it will be available to her in Georgia next year. Best of luck with that, sis!!


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

My experience is the EPA estimate is valid for 62-63 mph. Faster and the range is lower. Slower and the range increases.

Bob Wilson


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Back on topic:

Chevy has been advertising HARD for the Equinov EV. I’m confused. What happened to the Silverado and Blazer EVs? They paraded those out for pre-orders well before the Equinox and aren’t any closer to being released. And now they’re talking about coming out a $30k EV next year!?

This is starting to feel like a marketing ploy!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

shareef777 said:


> Chevy has been advertising HARD for the Equinov EV. I’m confused. What happened to the Silverado and Blazer EVs? They paraded those out for pre-orders well before the Equinox and aren’t any closer to being released. And now they’re talking about coming out a $30k EV next year!?


Much like the $40k F150 lightning, I'm guessing it's going to be pretty hard to get a $30k Equinox.

But they'll advertise the hell out of it, because that price-point gets people's interest. But then they'll do their best to upsell people.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

garsh said:


> Much like the $40k F150 lightning, I'm guessing it's going to be pretty hard to get a $30k Equinox.
> 
> But they'll advertise the hell out of it, because that price-point gets people's interest. But then they'll do their best to upsell people.


I'm familiar with the very simple tactic they use: Each dealer carries just a few in inventory completely loaded, so the $30K Equinox is now $45K. Then when someone comes in looking for the $30K one, they say the loaded models are all we have right now, and you can either take one of those or you might not get one for a year or more. It's just $60 more per month, it's not worth waiting. We'll even take $1000 off if you buy one off the lot, and that's _really_ generous since most of them are being marked up.

How do you think most of the people respond to that after they've been at the dealer for 2 or 3 hours?


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

JasonF said:


> I'm familiar with the very simple tactic they use: Each dealer carries just a few in inventory completely loaded, so the $30K Equinox is now $45K. Then when someone comes in looking for the $30K one, they say the loaded models are all we have right now, and you can either take one of those or you might not get one for a year or more. It's just $60 more per month, it's not worth waiting. We'll even take $1000 off if you buy one off the lot, and that's _really_ generous since most of them are being marked up.


 EXACTLY what Tesla did with the [allegedly $35K] Model 3.


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

JasonF said:


> You need something made for serious towing, not an overgrown suburban fake off-roader.


Most of us never tow or tow very infrequently, and when we do tow it is something relatively small and light over a short range. Thus most have no need for a towing behemoth! For those who do, feel free to buy your diesel daulie land bruiser guzzler...


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

TomT said:


> Most of us never tow or tow very infrequently, and when we do tow it is something relatively small and light over a short range. Thus most have no need for a towing behemoth! For those who do, feel free to buy your diesel daulie land bruiser guzzler...


 Or rent one when needed.

BTW - if you do get a dualie, be sure to buy extra rear fenders at the same time in the same color. You WILL need them.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Lots of chatter on range estimates and why Tesla seems to overstate range while all of the others understate.

Just do a little homework on how the EPA testing is done and you’ll see why Tesla can use numbers that aren’t real world. The EPA testing protocols are terrible.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

I'm seeing lots of Ioniqs here in the New York City suburbs. Probably there are some places in the country where they're almost impossible to get, but they're definitely selling them in decent quantities in some areas besides California.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Ioniq 5 is everywhere here in South Florida and dealers have some limited quantities readily available.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Ioniq 5 is everywhere here in South Florida and dealers have some limited quantities readily available.


I've seen zero in Orlando, and the Hyundai dealers here are still not even allowing orders. There are only 3 dealers, though, so it's entirely possible they've all decided to reject EV's.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

JasonF said:


> I've seen zero in Orlando, and the Hyundai dealers here are still not even allowing orders. There are only 3 dealers, though, so it's entirely possible they've all decided to reject EV's.


Certainly one of the issues with the dealership model. They control “your” product, not you.


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

After Teslas, I think Ioniq’s are the most popular full EV I see in MA.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Certainly one of the issues with the dealership model. They control “your” product, not you.


See that's what's strange about it. I've heard the reasoning that this metro area is too politically conservative and would never accept EV's, and therefore either Hyundai doesn't send them or the dealers don't order them. But I can tell that's patently false simply because I walked around my neighborhood an hour ago and counted 9 EV's within walking distance (all of them but 2 Teslas, one Fiat and one Hyundai Kona someone imported from California), and I see 2 or 3 of them every time I drive 10 minutes to the grocery store, where one of the tenants owns a Mustang Mach-E.

So I guess it could be Hyundai, or the dealers, have the _impression_ of an alignment that would prevent EV acceptance, or maybe it's just the personal opinions of their owners that they don't want to sell EV's. Either way, there are zero Hyundai EV's in this area, except maybe the one imported one.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

JasonF said:


> See that's what's strange about it. I've heard the reasoning that this metro area is too politically conservative and would never accept EV's, and therefore either Hyundai doesn't send them or the dealers don't order them. But I can tell that's patently false simply because I walked around my neighborhood an hour ago and counted 9 EV's within walking distance (all of them but 2 Teslas, one Fiat and one Hyundai Kona someone imported from California), and I see 2 or 3 of them every time I drive 10 minutes to the grocery store, where one of the tenants owns a Mustang Mach-E.
> 
> So I guess it could be Hyundai, or the dealers, have the _impression_ of an alignment that would prevent EV acceptance, or maybe it's just the personal opinions of their owners that they don't want to sell EV's. Either way, there are zero Hyundai EV's in this area, except maybe the one imported one.


Strange, but it does make sense.


----------

